# Project: full APR upgrades!!



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Project: full APR upgrades!!on hold due to purchasing R32.*

Greetings everyone
for the last year i'm looking forward to upgrade my TT BAM225 with APR Performance upgrades as APR engineerings is very known and respected in VAG tune scene.
the upgrades:
APR stg3+ turbo kit + APR Z-form intercooler included.
http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_225tt.html
3" turbo-back exhaust system
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
APR intake manifold
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
*please check the link for each product details
the total cost for the mentioned above is reaching the 8500 USD = 5250 BP
with this upgrades the car will be pushing an estimate of 410-450bhp and beefy 380-440 lb/nm along with SPEC stg4+ clutch (thanks Jamal !) electrical boost controller to control the spool of the turbo along with W/M injection kit.
Now i'm in need to upgrade the engine internals and going for uprated header and cams shafts too but everything on stall 'cos before i go with this APR upgrade i need to double check every bolt to make this upgrade very driveble and joyful wi
th no after tune up headache and regrets.
Need ALL you TT GURU's advices and recommendations regarding the mentioned above . one thing to keep in mind, i'm really thinking of custom mapping this set-up to smooth the delivery of the power and ofcourse APR do provide ECU MAP with this kit but custom mapping is whats all tuning is all about , thats why VAGCHECK ECU mapping is respected in the UK and UNItronics and Eurodyne in the USA.
the reason why i'm relating to APR is i want to stick to a very proffesional tuning house with history of builing such big turbo kits plus its a bling factor too.
i'm welcoming droping ur words .
wishing all the very best.
U.B 


_Modified by ModsTTand at 9:15 AM 12/23/2009_


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Project: full APR upgrades!! (ModsTTand)*

Just another perspective for you...
The SEM is a much better intake, I have a modified APR would ceramic coating and highflow internal coating. I would trade it in a heartbeat for a SEM with a Hemi Throttle body instead of the R32 TB.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4026443
For the turbo Back get a tubi manifold from 034/Javad or FFE/ED and have him build your DP/turbo back kit. and ship it to you. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4646063


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for the comment and for mentioning Issam , i know the guy and for sure he is one professional sales man with respectable tech knowledge. but i want to stick to APR as its known for quality build and it fulfill the current project we' re running for a demo car.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (ModsTTand)*

have everything but the intake mani (im on stock)
that bhp number seems a bit high, especially the 450

looking forward to this.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

GET RODS !!!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*

http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Check these guys out...Same turbo and every option (including SEM intake manifold) and you are still $2000+ usd cheaper than going APR...


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Project: full APR upgrades!! (ModsTTand)*

I have all of this on my car. Here are a few things I learned.
1. make sure the intake manifold is port matched otherwise the APR intake will be a waste of money.
2. I went with Unitronic and 2 returns to to Unitronic and my ECU still has the car running dangerously lean. Clear to me now that switching my 2001 to wide band will be a must in order to get proper tune.
3. My 2001 quattro did 318whp on 4 wheel dyno and a 13.6 quarter mile.
4. I would suggest finding a tuner that has built a previous TT as to not pay for their education as I did.
5. Just my opinion that suspension and brake upgrades are a must with any BT build.
6. Get a WOTBOX; this $180 was the biggest bang for the buck upgrade I did.
DY


_Modified by audiguy01 at 10:49 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have a stg 3+ with a 3071 for sale if you want? pm me if your interested.
i can change out the red if you want.










_Modified by Audiguy84 at 9:32 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_have everything but the intake mani (im on stock)
that bhp number seems a bit high, especially the 450
looking forward to this.. 
GET RODS !!!

RODS are must to install and that bhp all what i'm after. nothing more!


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
Check these guys out...Same turbo and every option (including SEM intake manifold) and you are still $2000+ usd cheaper than going APR...

thats right for only the turbo kit price with out 3" exhaust system







so include the exhaust and i'll be reaching the original figure.

_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy01* »_I have all of this on my car. Here are a few things I learned.
1. make sure the intake manifold is port matched otherwise the APR intake will be a waste of money.
2. I went with Unitronic and 2 returns to to Unitronic and my ECU still has the car running dangerously lean. Clear to me now that switching my 2001 to wide band will be a must in order to get proper tune.
3. My 2001 quattro did 318whp on 4 wheel dyno and a 13.6 quarter mile.
4. I would suggest finding a tuner that has built a previous TT as to not pay for their education as I did.
5. Just my opinion that suspension and brake upgrades are a must with any BT build.
6. Get a WOTBOX; this $180 was the biggest bang for the buck upgrade I did.
DY

_Modified by audiguy01 at 10:49 PM 12-15-2009_

i'll be sourcing pig port heads to match the APR intake plus my car is already has wide band sensor so thats a relief for proper tune.
WOTBOX is a must 'cos we all know building boost is a must for a good still start. Pedders over Coil suspension , adj. 22/18 swaybars and KMAC is already purchased and being shipped at the moment.
http://www.pedders.com.au/PS_i...4.pdf 
the cost for the above is amazing to be honest.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_i have a stg 3+ with a 3071 for sale if you want? 
pm me if your interested.
i can change out the red if you want.








_Modified by Audiguy84 at 9:32 PM 12-15-2009_

really appreciate the offer but thanks bro


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ModsTTand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModsTTand* »_
thats right for only the turbo kit price with out 3" exhaust system







so include the exhaust and i'll be reaching the original figure.


Last time I checked APR was about $7000 for their stage 3+ kit...doesn't include as large of injectors, doesn't include an intake manifold, or a FMIC...Not to mention the software isn't as aggressive with APR...My only point here is you can get the exact same turbo from a different vendor for thousands less...if you dumb down the CTS kit to what the APR kit offers the price would be less than 5k...it's your money do what you want but the other options mentioned will net you the same spool up with higher peak numbers for less money...if you like buying things because of the name on the package so be it.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Opinion noted and i'm not just after the name as much as for the durability and ofcourse the total cost , thats why i posted this thread to hear and consider all the replies!
CTS, PAG, GT-P and HTA are known for their packages , respected by all means and thats the path i'll take as soon i finish with this set-up , we got more than few cars for modding and its not only the cost but its also the advertising for what can we do for VAG vehicles to increase the performance and fun to own it too.








BTW anyone saw this hand-made INOX MANIFOLD before:








1,8T / A4 / A6 / T3 / T4 Flange
















1,8T / T25 / T28 Flange
















1,8T / T3 Flange
















1,8T / K03 / K04 Flange
























1,8T / IHI Flange
this's one of the companies i like to get me Mani from


_Modified by ModsTTand at 10:46 AM 12/17/2009_


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

APR stg3+ comes with Z-form intercooler and 630cc injectors which is able to withstand 4fpr demands imo.
the only negetive aspect of APR is the ECU map ! its encrypted and one must get back to Chris to get a custom map.thats why most of APR owners go with eurodyne or Unitronics after installing.


_Modified by ModsTTand at 5:05 PM 12/17/2009_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

440 injectors but good luck with your kit i like apr but i got something new coming thats going to really help the TT market..


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_440 injectors but good luck with your kit i like apr but i got something new coming thats going to really help the TT market..

How soon...


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RonN)*

The manifolds posted look decent...only problem is you would need a custom downpipe...That can get costly, I know from experience. Due to the TT transfer case things can get really tight back there...When I did my turbo kit there was no downpipe or kits available for the TT 225.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

how about this exhuast system


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_
How soon...

well the cars going in next week and its going to take some time but not too long for the kit to hit the market.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love how you talk about wanting a kit that's proven to be reliable and durable, then you post these random parts from random companies, AFTER people have told you what companies to speak with for realiable, durable, and quality parts. The best part is you can talk to any of the companies mentioned and spend LESS money for a better kit. APR did it first, but their kit was done YEARS ago... Companies like PagParts, CTS, or ForceFed have been able to take what APR did 9 years ago, and build even better kits.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

change of plans i'm investing the money in purchasing 2004 r32 with 90.000 obo for 10K
thank you all for all the feed pak and especially for all who clearly stated going for APR would cost more than going for PAGpart or CTS kits.
i 'll go for the total custom build. updating will be through the same thread but after editing the thread topic.
again i thank you all for commenting and suggestions.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ModsTTand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModsTTand* »_change of plans i'm investing the money in purchasing 2004 r32 with 90.000 obo for 10K
thank you all for all the feed pak and especially for all who clearly stated going for APR would cost more than going for PAGpart or CTS kits.
i 'll go for the total custom build. updating will be through the same thread but after editing the thread topic.
again i thank you all for commenting and suggestions.

pointless thread
</thread>


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Project: full APR upgrades!! (ModsTTand)*

So... you asked for advice and shot down all that was offered. 
Then you decide to scrap the whole project.
Nice.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Project: full APR upgrades!! (mbaron)*

it's more like putting the project on hold 'cos going for an upgrade after purchase is money consuming bro.


----------

